# Adding an Image before my website!!!!!!



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

Can someone help me. I want to add an image so when someone clicks it then they go to my website. (The image is a T-shirt, Sweater, Sneaker). How do I make this happen???


----------



## Misery_Kitty (Mar 6, 2008)

where do you want to ad the image? do you mean a welcome page to you're website ?

usually this will work (anyone correct me if i'm wrong  )


>


the first link is the location of which you want the image to direct people to
the second link is the actual image itself


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

Misery_Kitty said:


> where do you want to ad the image? do you mean a welcome page to you're website ?
> 
> usually this will work (anyone correct me if i'm wrong  )
> 
> ...


Yeah the welcome page. Like when you go to my website you see the image and when you click it you enter.


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

In your index page...


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

paulo said:


> In your index page...


Thanks man, appreciate that.


----------



## Misery_Kitty (Mar 6, 2008)

yerp what he said lol


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

Does anyone else fin sites like that annoying?

I think it must be just me but it is becomming the rage. You go to a website and straight away have to click to get to the website?

Although the worst are the flash ones that you have to sit there and wait to load (or click on the "skip" link)

I wonder how many people actually want to go through this??


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

There's been much discussion about this.

I think the general concensus is that if you have an ecommerce site, you want your customers to get to your product as fast and as simple as they can.

That means as few clicks as possible.

You're right, most probably don't *want* to go through it.


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Also I think splash pages are not Search Engine friendly, making it harder for customers and potential customers to find you.


----------



## inthegarden (Nov 26, 2007)

It's funny this topic came up.
When I first designed our site, I had a flash animation. I received a few complaints about it and took it down. Now people just go directly to the main page.
I likened it to a greeter at a store.
Hi, how you doing, stop in, shop a while, yadda, yadda, yadda. I guess people hate that.


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow I never looked at it that way. I always thought it was cool. Lol thanks guys for opening my eyes.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Misery_Kitty said:


> where do you want to ad the image? do you mean a welcome page to you're website ?
> 
> usually this will work (anyone correct me if i'm wrong  )
> 
> ...


That script looks somewhat similar to what I have to write. I'm adding an upload feature to my site so people can browse and upload a file rather than email or fax it. I have the item in my quote form. I just need to get this script that tells the site how to process it.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

inthegarden said:


> It's funny this topic came up.
> When I first designed our site, I had a flash animation. I received a few complaints about it and took it down. Now people just go directly to the main page.
> I likened it to a greeter at a store.
> Hi, how you doing, stop in, shop a while, yadda, yadda, yadda. I guess people hate that.


Yep, I love walking into a store and 3o seconds later someone asks if I've found everything i'm looking for. 
You just watched me walk in.


----------



## Rory_ (Jan 2, 2008)

gmille39 said:


> Yep, I love walking into a store and 3o seconds later someone asks if I've found everything i'm looking for.
> You just watched me walk in.


Its more like the store frontage. So you know exactly what to expect walking into the store rather then some1 in your face as you walk in. 



paulo said:


> Also I think splash pages are not Search Engine friendly, making it harder for customers and potential customers to find you.


Any page can be search engine friendly.. actually you can use a splash page to make your website better optimised for search engines. Its based on a few things, namely the text thats on the page, the page heading, and the metatags. So if you dont wanna splash your keywords all over your mainpage you can have them on the splash page..

I dont see it as a bad thing having a splash page and it can be welcoming and show the user exactly what your company image and branding is without them going to the trouble of loading your whole main page. 

Keep a few things in mind tho when creating your splash page

-Keep loading times to a minimum, try keep it below 150kb. 

-Keep it simple, the less information on the page the better.

-Try to keep it in the same thing as the rest of your website, its less confusing that way.

-Make the enter button obvious, large and HTML text, so it loads b4 images and if the user wants to skip looking at the page they can hit it b4 its loaded.


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

Rory_ said:


> Any page can be search engine friendly.. actually you can use a splash page to make your website better optimised for search engines. Its based on a few things, namely the text thats on the page, the page heading, and the metatags. So if you dont wanna splash your keywords all over your mainpage you can have them on the splash page..
> 
> I dont see it as a bad thing having a splash page and it can be welcoming and show the user exactly what your company image and branding is without them going to the trouble of loading your whole main page.
> 
> ...


Honestly I'm a take your advice this is brilliant and also simple to do Thanks rory.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Rory_ said:


> Its more like the store frontage. So you know exactly what to expect walking into the store rather then some1 in your face as you walk in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still think it's not such a good idea on an ecommerce site.

You want your customers to see your product and buy it as quickly as possible.

Most people will see your splash page, and bounce!

You need to put product in their faces if you want them to buy.

If you've got an informational site, then splash to your heart's content. But, if you're selling something, don't get in the customer's way.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

cookiesa said:


> Does anyone else fin sites like that annoying?
> 
> I think it must be just me but it is becomming the rage. You go to a website and straight away have to click to get to the website?
> 
> ...


Unless I'm doing research, I generally don't waste my time going any further. I think it's completely rediculous. Why do I want to type in a web address and then see the logo and then see the goods? It's not like I need confirmation that I came to the right place. I'm totally on the same page with you on that one.


----------



## inthegarden (Nov 26, 2007)

I agree, Nix the flash page.
Don't make them open the door first, keep it wide open. It's more inviting.


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

Haven't you just pointed out the problem with them....

_I dont see it as a bad thing having a splash page and it can be welcoming and show the user exactly what your company image and branding is. Shouldn't your main page do that anyway? Now your likely to be doubling up a bit as most will skip it_

_without them going to the trouble of loading your whole main page. Most splash screens I have seen tend to be fancy and take a lot longer to load than the main page_

_"-Keep loading times to a minimum, try keep it below 150kb" _Keep it small so it loads faster (people don't like waiting)

_"Make the enter button obvious, large and HTML text, so it loads b4 images and if the user wants to skip looking at the page they can hit it b4 its loaded." because people won't read it but skip it instead._

They look "flash" pun intended but are they helping your customers buy your product/service or just telling them how good you are? Just as an example the following is from a study on internet usuage, one of the key points was

Load in under 20 to 30 seconds (incremental display) with useful content within 2 seconds. 

Most visitors will give you 8 seconds before moving on to the next site. That gives you between 2 and 8 seconds to get them looking at/purchasing your products/service
worth thinking about


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

Splash pages are proven to be conversion killers in e-commerce. Yes you can SEO them, many people do - many people use them for that very reason and spam the heck out of them. The thing is they are of zero use to your visitor. They are pointless. If you think in terms of Adwords Quality Score, they would rank very low because there is no real content on them.

The one site I can think of who have run a splash page for years are t-shirthell - and every time I get there it makes angry and I just browse to the next page. The only purpose it has ever served is to keep their SE rank. They are probably too scared to change things.. which is stupid because their rank has slipped dramatically over the past couple of years.

Content and usability are key to your success online. Just keep it simple and give the visitor what they are expecting to see. Giving them the opportunity to click back or close their browser is only costing you sales. Something that may seem cool isn't something that'll make you money online. Provide them with relevant content instantly and your conversions will increase. Don't stab yourself in the foot.


----------



## inthegarden (Nov 26, 2007)

I will just say that it's my opinion, only that. I know that flash pages can be very nice and be a welcome to many who like that. So , I should just say it's been my experience that a lot of people don't like them. I'm certainly not trying to stop someone from having one. That's the great thing about forums. We can offer educated opinions, that's all.

I will say this though. If you look at most successful commercial sites like Amazon, etc. You won't see flash pages.


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

inthegarden said:


> Okay, I concede. I will just say that it's my opinion, only that. I know that flash pages can be very nice and be a welcome to many who like that. So , I should just say it's been my experience that a lot of people don't like them. I'm certainly not trying to stop someone from having one. That's the great thing about forums. We can offer educated opinions, that's all.


Well put


----------



## wildpat (Feb 5, 2008)

I usually click right out of sites that want you to go to an enter page. I also can't handle sites that take forever to load. Maybe if I had a fast internet connection things might be different.(only one service provider in my part of the sticks, compounded by the fact that I am on a secondary phone line) There might be others in different areas that have the same problem. So less hoops I have to jump through the better.
Just My opinion---


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

In general, it's better to keep the site down to a bare minimum and get direct to the point of selling t-shirts.

If you look at Threadless.com and SnorgTees.com, the former's website is pretty confusing and cluttered. Maybe cos' they've grown too big.
SnorgTees is a popular t-shirt company too, but their website is clean and I can easily see the designs which I want, and that's the point! 

I don't, and most people don't, go to a website to navigate through the mess.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> If you look at Threadless.com and SnorgTees.com, the former's website is pretty confusing and cluttered


That's going to be a matter of opinion every time  I wouldn't say the threadless website is confusing and cluttered.

They have a lot of t-shirts for sale and the front page does a good job of showcasing what they have.

threadless and snorgtees are two different types of t-shirt sites as well. Threadless is a competition AND retail store whereas snorgtees just sells t-shirts. I think they've both done a good job at making a clear site the showcases what they have to offer.


----------



## cybtec (Mar 31, 2008)

It's simple.

Your website's main page should be something like index.htm, index.html index.php, home.html, or something like that, change it's name to main.html or index2.html, then create a new index.html page with your image linked to your new website's main page.

John


----------

